# Opel Calibra Colour Edition... Dodo Lime Prime in action



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola a todos,

This car is like new, the owner bought it new when it was 18th and want to keep with it all his live... he takes many care with it.

The car arrived very clean, the owner only use it a few days... he want to take out the swirls and protect it.

Products used:
*Exterior:*
Pre-Wash: Snow Foam + CG Maxi Suds II 
Wash: Meguiars Hyper-Wash
Dry: Meguiars Water Magnet + Waffle Weave
Rims - Tyres: VP Bilberry Wheel Cleaner - APC
Polish: Dodo Lime Prime (with abrasives) + Megs Soft Buff 2.0 Finishing Pad
Wax: Dodo Blue Velvet
Whell sealant: Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Plastic & Rubber Dressing: CG New Trim Gel
Glass: Meguiars Glass Cleaner

Let's start:


















Start with the rims:


















A snow bath:


















Wash as usual, 2BM and rinsed:



























Dry and ready for Dodo...:



























Swirls:


















A video... you can see the big change with Dodo... only one step:





Corrected:


















Working... it was very cold:









A friend helping with wax:









Bonnet waxed...









...50:50...









...wax off.









My brother seal the wheels and dress the tyres:









Finished...


















I take it out in the morning...





















































































































And in the night...



































































































And left me...









All opinions are welcome  

Thanks for read.

Saludos!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent finish!! :thumb:

Don't see many of those on the road in the U.K anymore.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice i like that a lot


----------



## garytc78 (Jan 6, 2010)

Top job


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job mate :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks very good indeed :thumb: can't remember the last time I saw on on the road!


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

great looking motor :buffer:

makes me miss my old ones


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

better than when it was new,wish i could find a set of opel wheel centre badges for my vectra a turbo.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Excellent finish!! :thumb:
> 
> Don't see many of those on the road in the U.K anymore.





tom_k said:


> very very nice i like that a lot





garytc78 said:


> Top job





ahaydock said:


> Looking good :thumb:





chris141 said:


> Top job mate :thumb:





yetizone said:


> Looks very good indeed :thumb: can't remember the last time I saw on on the road!





big-daf said:


> great looking motor :buffer:
> 
> makes me miss my old ones


Thanks to all!!



specks said:


> better than when it was new,wish i could find a set of opel wheel centre badges for my vectra a turbo.


I think like you... you can sell this as new 

If you want to buy centre badges new, I can send to you from Spain...


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great job, it's in excellent condition:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Fantastic job... I love this pic especially for some reason:










The only thing I don't get is you say Lime Prime Lite (with abrasives) and it doesn't have any  Could it be the slight cutting action from the pad? Or maybe it is filling a little?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Great job, it's in excellent condition:thumb:


Thanks mate 



Dodo Factory said:


> The only thing I don't get is you say Lime Prime Lite (with abrasives) and it doesn't have any  Could it be the slight cutting action from the pad? Or maybe it is filling a little?


Thanks Dodo 

I make a mistake, I use the Lime Prime with micro-abrasives with a finishing pad SoftBuff 2.0


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work! Looks weird with opel badges!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work, shame we don't get many standard unmolestered calibra's over here anymore.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great, nice to see another Calibra on here 

Is it actually a 'Colour Edition'?, i have never heard of one of those.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Great work! Looks weird with opel badges!


Thanks!

Opel badges are origina :thumb:



matt_83 said:


> Lovely work, shame we don't get many standard unmolestered calibra's over here anymore.


This is the first one I see all stock!



MadOnVaux! said:


> Looks great, nice to see another Calibra on here
> 
> Is it actually a 'Colour Edition'?, i have never heard of one of those.


Yes, is a Colour Edition, the owner tell me that it has:
-Different colour
-Different wheels (one type for one colour)
-Sunroof
-Different interior trim

And maybe something more...


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

U r the boss hahaha. Great job mate.


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great, unmolested Calibra - don't see them very often outside billing car show


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:

A true classic - Love them


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

TCD said:


> U r the boss hahaha. Great job mate.


You are joking  

Thanks mate.



Trophy#185 said:


> Looks great, unmolested Calibra - don't see them very often outside billing car show


Thanks! The owner takes the car very rarely to the street... he also owns a Monza.



Showshine said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:
> 
> A true classic - Love them


Thanks.

Will be a classic... but the problem it isnt a Redtop  is an Ecotec


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

These still look great even now, even better to see such an original example :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice car story  Wish it were more owners like that.
Great finish pics....the colour change in the night light is very interesting.
And the bonnet with wax on it also very nice 
Keep up the good work


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

nickka said:


> These still look great even now, even better to see such an original example :thumb:


Thanks mate! :thumb:



angajatul said:


> Nice car story  Wish it were more owners like that.
> Great finish pics....the colour change in the night light is very interesting.
> And the bonnet with wax on it also very nice
> Keep up the good work


The colour is very interesting, in the night I love it... in the day... not at all.

Thanks


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

matt_83 said:


> Lovely work, shame we don't get many standard unmolestered calibra's over here anymore.





nickka said:


> These still look great even now, even better to see such an original example :thumb:


Great work - and I agree, back in the 90's I was obsessed with Calibras - one of the most beautiful looking cars made - they still look great now, and it's especially nice to see it looking OEM, as it should be.
Lovely colour


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

very very nice


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great job Tunero !!
You have to edit the Youtube link to make it work.
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

maesal said:


> Great job Tunero !!
> You have to edit the Youtube link to make it work.
> Cheers :thumb:


Thanks Mario 

I have corrected, now I think all can watch it


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Tunero said:


> Thanks Mario
> 
> I have corrected, now I think all can watch it


Yes, now it's working fine :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, good looking car..:thumb:


----------



## kc's (Jan 6, 2010)

nicely detail
keep it up


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Piratez said:


> Well, good looking car..:thumb:





kc's said:


> nicely detail
> keep it up


Thanks mates


----------

